# No more Uber for me.



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

After almost 2 years & 3 rate reductions. I'm done doing Uber. Although I have limited my Uber hours since Last April to a max 2 hours a day I honestly can't do this anymore. 
I will be checking in from time to time just to see how everyone is doing & to catch up on the new ways Uber is screwing it's partners. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

After 3 rate cuts, I also stopped driving. 
Yesterday everywhere was surging. 
I turned on the app. Got a 3.3x request. I did not find the will to take it. I turned off the app again. I am now waiting for deactivation


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

How does a company survive that just insists on urinating EVERYBODY off? If there were no investors, we'd be the only income stream that Big Fuber has because nothing else brings in any money (kind of like the government...they don't produce anything). Would a restaurant want to urinate all the cooks off? Would a housekeeping service urinate all the housekeepers off?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Nooa said:


> After almost 2 years & 3 rate reductions. I'm done doing Uber. Although I have limited my Uber hours since Last April to a max 2 hours a day I honestly can't do this anymore.
> I will be checking in from time to time just to see how everyone is doing & to catch up on the new ways Uber is screwing it's partners.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


Good...love it when people quit. More money for the rest of us.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You can have my "money" once I'm gone, too.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Good...love it when people quit. More money for the rest of us.


Really?
Have you run metrics on your real vehicle expenses?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

His only expense is gas, Fiddy.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> Good...love it when people quit. More money for the rest of us.


When it is your turn to quit, you will have your replacements celebrating like this... It is how it is set up.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

My vehicle was paid for by the idiot who was in a huge hurry. He slammed into the back of my last car which was a 2003 Honda crv. His insurance settled for $14,000 which included pain and suffering. It paid for my 2012 Honda civic so I'm not worried about vehicle depreciation. So yes, my only expense is fuel. I'm sure one day I'll need to pay for maintenance, but it's likely I'll have another car before that happens. Btw, I have a warranty that covers pretty much all repairs.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Good...love it when people quit. More money for the rest of us.


For every one person who quits, three new people join. There is actually less money for the rest of you. Not to mention that 50% of your requests will now be part of the UberPool scam.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> For every one person who quits, three new people join. There is actually less money for the rest of you. Not to mention that 50% of your requests will now be part of the UberPool scam.


I don't know why people think we actually MAKE money doing this. We just give Foober all of our car equity and in addition we cover the costs of gas, increased maintenance, time, and put up with Foober's entitled riders who want service in 30 seconds. I'll happily donate my rides to anyone who wants them once I find the ideal situation that lets me out of this. I've gained a whole new respect for anyone who drives a taxi for a living.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> For every one person who quits, three new people join. There is actually less money for the rest of you. Not to mention that 50% of your requests will now be part of the UberPool scam.


That's where YOU are completely incorrect.

First of all my car was paid in full by the idiot who slammed into the back of my last vehicle.

I obviously upgraded.

I haven't spent a dime on my vehicle.

Btw, I've never got a pool request. I only take about 15 fares a week because I only use this as supplemental income.

I'm going to college so this is only temporary.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> That's where YOU are completely incorrect.
> 
> First of all my car was paid in full by the idiot who slammed into the back of my last vehicle.
> 
> ...


How am I completely incorrect? Has Uber done anything to cap the number of drivers entering the market? Have they not consistently lowered their rates? Oh, and don't look now, but gas prices are on the rise. I'm sure your benevolent friends at Uber are going to raise rates to compensate for your increased fuel expenditures.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> How am I completely incorrect? Has Uber done anything to cap the number of drivers entering the market? Have they not consistently lowered their rates? Oh, and don't look now, but gas prices are on the rise. I'm sure your benevolent friends at Uber are going to raise rates to compensate for your increased fuel expenditures.


Dont feel bad. 
Many people have to live in complete denial to continue Uber.
"Its only temporary ".
"I dont need the money".
"Uber is my hobby".

These people refuse medication and therapy.
Sad, but seems to be a chronic condition.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Well considering I get about 35 miles to the gallon and I only drive about 150 miles a week for uber, I'm not too worried about the $2 a gallon pricing.

Usually my tips alone take care of fuel expense.

I also deliver pizzas 3 days a week, but they pay for mileage.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dont feel bad.
> Many people have to live in complete denial to continue Uber.
> "Its only temporary ".
> "I dont need the money".
> ...


Dude you obviously have a complex.

Im in college and will soon be graduating. I'll be making about 80k a year to start off in my field.

Uber is a flexible way for me to make some cash and still meet the high demands of college.

So yes, uber is temporary for me. Sorry if you can't comprehend that, but it's true.

End of story.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Dude you obviously have a complex.
> 
> Im in college and will soon be graduating. I'll be making about 80k a year to start off in my field.
> 
> ...


No complex, i simply map out the rationalizations of others.
I hope you not only gain actual employment, but get a 6 figure job.

Just stop rationalizing.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Dude you obviously have a complex.
> 
> Im in college and will soon be graduating. I'll be making about 80k a year to start off in my field.
> 
> ...


The point is that you're really not "making" cash. You're wasting your time and putting your car through hell for nothing. If I were in your position, I would rather spend my time as in intern in your "field", which is an excellent way to gain experience and a more worthwhile use of your time.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No complex, i simply map out the rationalizations of others.
> I hope you not only gain actual employment, but get a 6 figure job.
> 
> Just stop rationalizing.


I'm absolutely not rationalizing.

I stated a fact. I didn't pay for my vehicle so I'm not worried about the depreciation from the extra 150 miles per week.

My vehicle has about 61,000 miles and by the time I reach 70 I'll be working a real job with benefits. I'll probably even have a company vehicle.

Or maybe you'll drive me to work. I'll give you a 5 star as a tip if you give me bottled water and mints.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> The point is that you're really not "making" cash. You're wasting your time and putting your car through hell for nothing. If I were in your position, I would rather spend my time as in intern in your "field", which is an excellent way to gain experience and a more worthwhile use of your time.


Internships don't pay the bills. I have a family to feed.

As I said, I already have a real job, but use uber for extra cash so I can do fun stuff with my wife and kid.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Internships don't pay the bills. I have a family to feed.
> 
> As I said, I already have a real job, but use uber for extra cash so I can do fun stuff with my wife and kid.


If you are studying in a field that will pay you 80K a year straight out of college, I think an internship would be something you would like to have on your resume.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> How does a company survive that just insists on urinating EVERYBODY off? If there were no investors, we'd be the only income stream that Big Fuber has because nothing else brings in any money (kind of like the government...they don't produce anything). Would a restaurant want to urinate all the cooks off? Would a housekeeping service urinate all the housekeepers off?


It is really shocking how they do business. What I find most surprising is that Travis Kalanick is still in control of the company. With all the investment money that has poured into UBER, I would thought he would have been booted to the curb by how. I have know idea what the shareholder agreement is for UBER, but obviously Travis is playing his cards very close to his chest. If I was an investor, I would not be happy with the direction that UBER is going. Not happy at all. Travis maybe a great inventor, but he has no clue how to run a company, and from everything that I have read and heard about him, he doesn't take direction from others very well at all.

This is my one slim hope and why I still stay active. A change of ownership.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> If you are studying in a field that will pay you 80K a year straight out of college, I think an internship would be something you would like to have on your resume.


Normally, yes.

But in my situation I Have 2 relatives in the company so the job is already mine once I finish school.

And I still have a back up plan just in case that doesn't work out. My grandmother is a broker and has her own real estate business so I could always get licenced if 
needed. I could be a broker until I found another job in my field.

Life is a chess match.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> It is really shocking how they do business. What I find most surprising is that Travis Kalanick is still in control of the company. With all the investment money that has poured into UBER, I would thought he would have been booted to the curb by how. I have know idea what the shareholder agreement is for UBER, but obviously Travis is playing his cards very close to his chest. If I was an investor, I would not be happy with the direction that UBER is going. Not happy at all. Travis maybe a great inventor, but he has no clue how to run a company, and from everything that I have read and heard about him, he doesn't take direction from others very well at all.
> 
> This is my one slim hope and why I still stay active. A change of ownership.


He is a vulture capitalist, nothing more. He's exploiting the desperate. It's no different from what is happening in the textile and electronics industries overseas. Wal-Mart, Target, Sears, etc. know that we don't want to pay more than $10 for a shirt and no more than $150 for a decent laptop, so they stock third-world sweatshop products.

Uber passengers are being trained accordingly. A ride to the airport in someone's personal car that picks you up curbside within minutes of your request shouldn't cost more than $20. A ride to work through rush hour traffic in a driving rainstorm should be no more than $8. People actually look at their phones and what they are being charged and think that is normal and fair. And they will be shocked (shocked!) if the rates go up to reflect what it actually costs a driver to take them to the airport.

In reality, I won't give a stranger a ride around the block for less than $15. Neither would most of the passengers. Yet here we are, thinking this is reasonable.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Door-to-door service at the push of a button should NOT be comparable to bus fare.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> That's where YOU are completely incorrect.
> 
> First of all my car was paid in full by the idiot who slammed into the back of my last vehicle.
> 
> ...


If I gift you 15K cash ( free money )
You gift it to uber ( free money )
You are wise man ..... Not


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> Normally, yes.
> 
> But in my situation I Have 2 relatives in the company so the job is already mine once I finish school.
> 
> ...


I've heard this story before 
If you already have kids you are in damage control

People I know got in heavy loans for a "degree"
Nurse assistant 
Medical billing 
Electronic technician 
Massage dude

All ended in broken dreams


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Congrats on quitting. You have done the right thing. No looking back!*


----------

